# Correct saddle for a 1950 phantom?



## ericbaker (Feb 15, 2011)

Picked up a real nice original paint black phantom this weekend...i mean real nice. But the seat is a repop and it's is missing the non-drive side pedal. 

The serial number puts it at a December 1949 manufacture date so I'd say 1950 model. What saddle would this bike have come with? Were some of the earlier ones different?

And does anyone happen to have a schwinn AS deluxe pedal for me?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 15, 2011)

they are different.   the style changed after 1950. you can get repops on the peddles.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 15, 2011)

I have an original saddle and foam cushion, no cover...runs 165.oo from Chuck at the saddle shop if memory serves.
Finding an original is decent shape will be a challenge and expensive if so.
I also have a single pedal, but not sure which side.
Reach out to me in a couple of days after you consider your options.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 15, 2011)

Early Phantom saddles did not have the rivets on the side and I think the nose was a little bit different. I have one or two but they have both been restored.


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 16, 2011)

the 1949 phantoms had the "messinger deluxe b1" seat. this is the skinny tan leather seat with wear tabs, as opposed to the larger ones.


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 16, 2011)

Scrubbin if you are interested in selling that single pedal I very well may be interested, I need the non-drive but maybe I could swap a spindle or something if it is the wrong side, as long as the chrome is good, i can get blocks from memory lane to match the almost unused original.

And Smitty if you have a pic of the saddle(s) you have available I'd like to see them, I'd rather have a correct restored original  than an incorrect repro. Esp since it may be super hard to find an original in nice enough shape to match the rest of the bike

I'll post a nice picture set of this amazing OG paint bike as soon as I can get some decent light but heres a teaser for now...






Thanks for the info guys,


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay Eric, I'll verify what I have.
I think I see someone in the reflection of the front fender handing over 2000.00 for this special bike...am I correct?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it is original, but I attained it by itself and not from a bike so I am confident, although not 100%.
Disclaimer: I am not a Schwinn guy (I only have 5).
As you can see, it is the non-drive side and chrome is good, endcaps as depicted.
If interested shoot me a PM and we'll take it from there.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 16, 2011)

pedal looks pretty good! pm comming



scrubbinrims said:


> Okay Eric, I'll verify what I have.
> I think I see someone in the reflection of the front fender handing over 2000.00 for this special bike...am I correct?




haha, i saw that in the pic after I posted it but that tag is hanging on some fancy carbon road bike at the shop where its being stored for now, although the price does sound about right doesnt it!


----------



## J.C. (Feb 16, 2011)

*Eric.  PM sent regarding the paint on your bike.
J.C.*


----------

